# crosman nitro venom dusk .22



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

i just got a crosman nitro venom dusk a few days ago and was very happy with it (took out 2 pidgeons and a morning dove) but then the rod under the barrel bent  . i am planing on sending it in to be fixed that is assuming that they will that is. any way i was wondering if there is a gun that i can get under $200 that wont break in the first week. :sniper:


----------



## cherokeesteve (Nov 17, 2012)

brand new here, first post. Very sorry to hear about your venom dusk problem. I have the same rifle in .22 caliber, for about a year now, and have had no issues, great gun for squirrel/rabbit hunting. Depending on where you got it I think it should be easily exchanged. I have read reviews where others have had the same issue you have but most don't. Quality control always seems to be an issue with the larger companies that contract manufacturing overseas as is the case with the Venoms.
A great gun I just got is the Hatsan 125th in .25 caliber. They are made in .22 as well. It's a springer, not a nitro. Can be found online for 199.99 (125 model, no thumb hole which is what the th stands for) and is super accurate. They're made in Turkey, great quality air rifles. For extra cash there is a place online that will convert the rifle over to a nitro piston, if that's important to you.
I'd try returning your dusk, like I said I've had no problems so there are good ones out there. Love how quiet the gun is and the power. FYI, Hatsan comes up with their velocity ratings using lead pellets so there much more like what your actually going to get, have even seen tests where they chronied at higher velocities than Hatsan claims. Heavy air rifles but well made. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for your help. i got a new venom dusk and have been happily taking down pidgins and squirrels something i never could have done with my old gun :beer:


----------



## Wastrel (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought a nitro venom dusk in .177 as well. 10 shots in the cocking lever bent and took a nice chunk out of the stock. Returned the gun to place of purchase, got a gamo silent cat springer instead. Coming up on 2000 cycles now in less than a month, no issues at all.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Mar 12, 2013)

I got the same gun as you do an make do i love it done shot about 350 pellets out of it. Got real good groups with it and i'm very pleased with it!


----------

